# L.A Noire



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Got my copy at home. Wont be home until later to try it out, Anyone else got it yet and played it?

Whats it like?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

not got it,but thinking off trading homefront in for it.let us know what you think mate.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

the animation on the characters faces is the best i've seen on a console. not played it mind you but it looks a treat.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

silverback said:


> not got it,but thinking off trading homefront in for it.let us know what you think mate.


No worries i will do.:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Playing it at the moment looks another hit for Rockstar


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

IanG said:


> Playing it at the moment looks another hit for Rockstar


Cant wait to get started, Just waiting on the bloody thing updating first.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

raitkens83 said:


> Cant wait to get started, Just waiting on the bloody thing updating first.


They just keep making better and better games this is a definite improvement over Red Dead and shows how far they have evolved since GTAIV


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Not heard much about this, is it like another GTA?


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20110518
:lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

buckas said:


> Not heard much about this, is it like another GTA?


Basically it's a similar type of game but based in the 1940's with a few new tweaks over GTA IV


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

may have to buy this


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This worth buying then folks?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/116/1168433p1.html

seems pretty tidy


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Deano said:


> the animation on the characters faces is the best i've seen on a console. not played it mind you but it looks a treat.


This is a completely new method of animation for games, the cut scenes have been acted out with 360 degree cameras which has then been turned into computer graphics.

Theres a video here about how they did it, if anyones interested;






My copies waiting for me at home, cant get home to play it tonight


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Really nice to see that, that's always been the thing working on games is that lip sync/movement is never that good. Does look great this


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

been doin a bit of reading up on this and it seems the ps3 version is the better looking.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> been doin a bit of reading up on this and it seems the ps3 version is the better looking.


Thats because it was built for ps3 first then converted to xbox.

And its like gta, but the other side of the fence :lol:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I first saw this advertised back in 2008 when I used to play games, I no longer play games but have kept up to date with the development and got it on Friday. All I can say it that I utterly love it!! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I want it but going to wait for it to come down in price.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hot damn them is some graphics, never seen speech and facial expression even close to that!!

Hadn't heard anything about this game till I saw this, any good? Is it free roam like GTA or is it limited, I heard you can kind of free roam but not GTA style whole map free roaming.


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

Eddy said:


> Hot damn them is some graphics, never seen speech and facial expression even close to that!!
> 
> Hadn't heard anything about this game till I saw this, any good? Is it free roam like GTA or is it limited, I heard you can kind of free roam but not GTA style whole map free roaming.


i was watching my brother play it the other day and you can free roam but you might get dispatch calls to crimes around the place, its up to you if you take them

the map is huge as well, way bigger then GTA

the technology behind the facial expressions is absolutely amazing :argie:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Woop just won it on xbox for £32.00


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Only managed to play this for around half an hour since i recieved it. First impressions though are very good.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't wait for it to come


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Started playing at 2 this afternoon and just got off an hour or so ago, that's the longest I've played on a game in about 6 or 7 years.
The great thing about it was my sister and her fiance walked in, sat down and watched for a few minutes and got completely sucked in. Helping me find clues, thinking about the different lines of investigation, helping to figure out if someone is lying, telling the truth etc. 

Fun for all the family! Well not the little ones, examining bloodied naked dead ladies might be a bit much for them!


----------



## jip (May 4, 2011)

sim L said:


> Started playing at 2 this afternoon and just got off an hour or so ago, that's the longest I've played on a game in about 6 or 7 years.
> The great thing about it was my sister and her fiance walked in, sat down and watched for a few minutes and got completely sucked in. Helping me find clues, thinking about the different lines of investigation, helping to figure out if someone is lying, telling the truth etc.
> 
> Fun for all the family! Well not the little ones, examining bloodied naked dead ladies might be a bit much for them!


my brothers other half which absolutely despises the xbox got sucked in by L.A Noire only other game that has done that was assassins creed


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

went to 3 different shops for this today after the football. all sold out. only argos had stock(reserved from my phone in the car) but they had shut about 30 minutes before that.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

its boss end of, i spent the entire weekend playing it, im knackerd now though lol, its a fantastic game


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks pretty good - think I might have to get this. Graphics look incredible!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

must buy when paid lol :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I should have mine this week some time


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

so you can free roam on it then to confirm?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i got it from T***o today, 
picked it up on way to work, gave it a quick blast when i got home(about an hour)

yes there is free roam, however, unlike "True Crime" one of my fave games, theres not a lot you can do on free roam(ie.. be a bad cop for the fun of it.. there is street crimes you can solve though, or just have a random run about/play in cars ect.)


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a very good game.

Free roam is minimal - only street crimes to do really, it becomes a bit tiring after that.

The cases are fantastic and are very involving, they take up a good amount of time each without becoming boring. Also, the ongoing story is engrossing - it keeps you wanting to play to find out more.

It also looks pretty - graphics are good, the facial tracking is superb making the judgement calls during interviewing much easier/realistic-ish.

Downside? It's three discs on the xbox.....

I've put nine and a half hours in so far, and according the statistics I'm half way through the main story with 19 of 43 street crimes completed...


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I watched a few trailers last night and then went and bought it. Looks fantastic. The new technology for capturing facial features/expressions etc could well be game changing in (excuse the pun) for the industry.

Really looking forward to it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok im going to stop reading this now as it teasing my copy is on its way i can't wait for it to come


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Wooo LA Noire done, the Arson desk is alot harder than the others and theres a few cases that are really tedious  all fun when you figure it out


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

so whats peoples sensuous on this - worth a punt?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> so whats peoples sensuous on this - worth a punt?


This is what i wanted to know...

And it looks like its one of the best games this year! (Untill MW3 & Bad Company 3!)


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Great game, definitely worth getting. Keep you addicted for HOURS


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome game, worth getting! First game I've bought in years.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Success, game completed and Ive sold it off for £2 less than I paid for it :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone had any problems with there PS3 since playing this? Ive still not played it much but read somewhere that allot of PS3's are overheating when playing the game??


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> Anyone had any problems with there PS3 since playing this? Ive still not played it much but read somewhere that allot of PS3's are overheating when playing the game??


Not had any problems yet, the only one being that i cant unlock my free Chicago Piano from HMV as the PS Store is still down


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

IMO its amazing in terms of graphics and what they have done to the facial features, but as for the gameplay I think it is total cack. Im on the 2nd disc and im bored already, its so repetitive and brain numbing. Do the same thing, get in the car, go somewhere, find some clues, question people etc etc etc. 

Its different gameplay for sure, but I am not glued to it whatsoever.

In fact I probably wont even finish it, so if anyone wants it for £30 ill sell them it, its the pre-ordered version with the "Naked City" Case


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Bump
If anyone wants to buy this game for £30 or swap for some cleaning schizz, PM me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Bump
> If anyone wants to buy this game for £30 or swap for some cleaning schizz, PM me


Why not put it in the Personal Sales Section or Swaps Section you might get more interest there


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Bump
> If anyone wants to buy this game for £30 or swap for some cleaning schizz, PM me


360 or PS3?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

GPS said:


> 360 or PS3?


360 Dudeslice


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Purchases sincemy last post on this thread, brilliant game! Seems to go quite quick though because I'm 20% through already and don't feel I've played it a lot...


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Grommit said:


> IMO its amazing in terms of graphics and what they have done to the facial features, but as for the gameplay I think it is total cack. Im on the 2nd disc and im bored already, its so repetitive and brain numbing. Do the same thing, get in the car, go somewhere, find some clues, question people etc etc etc.


I have to agree totally with this.

Case starts... oh a murdered woman....AGAIN, search for clues, drive to somewhere, ask someone some questions, look for clues, ask questions, drive somewhere else, look for clues, ask questions, get called to the police station, drive somewhere, look for clues, ask questions, fight someone, ask questions, arrest them, get a confession, done, case ends.
Next case... oh ANOTHER murdered woman....

The graphics are alright to be fair, but nothing to write home about, the facial features are good tho.

To me it still feels like a rehashed GTA game, but without free roaming.
Yes you can, but to 'free roam' you have to ignore your case.
Anything you drive still has the GTA 'on springs' handling.
Your run/jog is still slow and annoying.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I have completed the game im now going back through it to get the 5 stars on every case and get all the hidden cars and that grate game i would defo enjoy playing it again.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Is it just me, or am I dense - I don't seem to do well with telling whether a person is 'lying', 'doubt' or telling the 'truth' ? 

Maybe it's my attention span with these moments as I'd rather be driving/shooting like it GTA


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely a must-play, but bear in mind that if you expect GTA in the forties, you'll possibly be dissapointed. Although it has the free-roam of the city, you won't be driving around running dudes over or shooting passers-by. You're a cop, so although the outside world is enormous and utterly gorgeous, and you are free to wander about whenever you like, you will only really travel from set location to set location in the story. There are little collectibles for you to dig out in the city, and you will get random street crimes to respond to, but the focus is squarely on the story and the pace is much slower.

This is a seriously story-driven campaign, with an emphasis on interrogation and detection. It's more of a police procedural than a GTA-style game. 

There is also not a great deal of replayability in the game, unless you want to go through it again and try to do better in interrogations and find more clues. Ultimately, you can't "fail" an investigation, so the only replayability is to see if you can do it better the second time around. 

However, that all aside, this is an awesome and engaging game. Voice acting is second-to-none and the facial capture just sweetens the deal. Interrogation is a unique experience. After playing this and seeing real faces, it makes every other game seem a little lifeless in comparison.

Oh, and play it in black and white. Oh yes.


----------

